# Morning Sun Light



## Snuffleufflegus

Across from my house here in Eastport,Maine. Taken in the fall of last year.


----------



## Cookiegal

Wow! That's absolutely beautiful Joseph.


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

Cookiegal said:


> Wow! That's absolutely beautiful Joseph.


Thankyou Karen


----------



## Cookiegal

👍


----------



## RT

That's a beauty of a misty morning! 
I can just image the backlit deer that moved off frame just before you took this


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

RT said:


> That's a beauty of a misty morning!
> I can just image the backlit deer that moved off frame just before you took this


Its funny you say that as to the left about 20 ft. just prior to that photo within 5 minutes were these two deer that i posted in another post  was a perfect morning.


----------



## RT

Snuffleufflegus said:


> Its funny you say that as to the left about 20 ft. just prior to that photo within 5 minutes were these two deer that i posted in another post  was a perfect morning.


Very  !


----------

